
Qi wins the wireless charging war – Powermat surrenders - Animats
https://www.powermat.com/news/press-releases/powermat-joins-the-wpc/
======
DrScump
Actual title: "Powermat joins the Wireless Power Consortium to help take
inductive wireless charging to the next level"

